# Wiring Dimarzio to a 5-way switch



## shadowgenesis (Aug 5, 2007)

I wanted to put PAFs into my Ibanez SA220FM which has a standard 5-way switch wired as such:







The only wiring diagram for a 5-way switch I found was one for the PRS style rotary 5-way switch and a Multipole 5-way switch. The multipole switch has twice as many connections on it as the standard and it said that the wiring setup cannot be done with a standard 5-way switch.

Am I missing some detail or do I need to buy a new switch in order to make use of the pickups 4-conductor wiring?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 5, 2007)

A standard 5 way should work, but you have to view the terminals on the opposite side differently, and that's where I get confused.

Email Dimarzio that .jpg, & ask them if they can email back to you a schematic using the standard Fender/Dimarzio open style 5 way switch.

I've had good success doing this. Most of the schematics I've posted before were emailed to me by Steve Blucher himself after such a request.


----------



## scott from _actual time_ (Aug 5, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> I wanted to put PAFs into my Ibanez SA220FM which has a standard 5-way switch wired as such:


except that's not a standard 5-way switch--it's the special Ibanez 5-way for two humbuckers.



> Am I missing some detail or do I need to buy a new switch in order to make use of the pickups 4-conductor wiring?


why are you trying to find other wiring diagrams when you already have the Ibanez one?  it already takes advantage of the 4-conductor wiring. 

just wire the new PAFs into the existing switch. the wire colors might be the same, since some Ibanez pickups are made by DiMarzio, or you might have to find a conversion table to translate the Ibanez wire colors into DiMarzio wire colors. but you don't need another switch or another diagram.


----------

